# ESPN Insider Melo Trade rumors



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

according to chad ford the nuggets arent very sold on Melo and he lists some potenial trades in the work

check it out

Do Not repost Insider - BCH


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Heh, I told everyone here last week Jerry West was willing to do Pau Gasol for the #3.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Cqn you actually post the trades


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> according to chad ford the nuggets arent very sold on Melo and he lists some potenial trades in the work
> 
> check it out
> ...


can you PM me the story bruno... thanks


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

ya could u pm me it to man... thanks


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Can you send it to me too? Thanks


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Can you PM me the story or something? I'm one of the biggest 'Melo fans on this site and I'm dying to read this!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I always heard Boston is tryin to trade there 2 picks and a future for the #3 but that wasnt on Insider it was on New England Sports Report on TV..


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Could you just briefly describe in your words some of the deals mentioned??

Would be alot easier then PM'ing 100 people


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

it basically said stuff like jwill/7, kwame/10, gasol/13, and a few other teams were interested.

only the grizz trade is even decent.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i heard the nugs actually contacted the heat about #5+caron for #3......thats funny


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

hows that funny??? its very possible...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i heard the nugs actually contacted the heat about #5+caron for #3......thats funny


yes...very. thank god its not happening. quality over quantity. always.


----------



## DirkNow (May 27, 2003)

How's about this:
Sam Casell and Gary Payton (sign and trade) and 8th pick in draft for the Nugz #3 pick. I would do it.


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DirkNow</b>!
> How's about this:
> Sam Casell and Gary Payton (sign and trade) and 8th pick in draft for the Nugz #3 pick. I would do it.



First of all that is rediculous... no way in hell would a team give that much...... not a chance... secondly the money doesnt work out.... the sallaries have to match by 10 % or round there... but nice try


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I know I'm probably in the minority in this, but I wouldn't do any of those trades for Melo, except maybe the Jwill/7 trade. I think that both Kwame and Pau will be more valuable players than Melo.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Chicago Bulls are in the drivers seat for Carmelo Anthony right now having Fizer, Williams and pick 7 all as good trade value.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DirkNow</b>!
> How's about this:
> Sam Casell and Gary Payton (sign and trade) and 8th pick in draft for the Nugz #3 pick. I would do it.


no thanks (takes all our cap space and makes us the bucks).


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> I know I'm probably in the minority in this, but I wouldn't do any of those trades for Melo, except maybe the Jwill/7 trade. I think that both Kwame and Pau will be more valuable players than Melo.


i hope washington and memphis believe this too!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> First of all that is rediculous... no way in hell would a team give that much...... not a chance... secondly the money doesnt work out.... the sallaries have to match by 10 % or round there... but nice try


Actually that would work... you have to remember the Nuggets are under the cap, which means money doesn't have to be even.

-Petey


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Memphis is do'able but I heard some guy on another site trying to preach that the bulls wanted it, for JALEN ROSE and a draft pick but I think its BS


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

in the story they had reported that Washington could give Kwame and the #10 pick, the Grizz would give up Pau and i believe there pick (#13) also J-will or J-Craw and the #7 pick. and they reported perhps #5 and caron butler and perhaps orlando trying to get Melo

pretty good trade value for a guy that has never played an Nba minute


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

I saw this posted on the hoopsworld draft board earlier. don't be all obvious and point it out, read it and shut up. It's an awesome article that touches on a ton of stuff.

peace.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I heard a couple Heat/Nugs rumors..

Jones/5 for 3
Grant/5 for 3

and I think some 2nd-rounders from Miami were involved..


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> Chicago Bulls are in the drivers seat for Carmelo Anthony right now having Fizer, Williams and pick 7 all as good trade value.


Actually Denver is, having the third pick in the draft.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i usually don't respond to particular posters but nugzfan, you must really have the hots for carmelo anthony. i'm getting the feeling you wouldn't even take kobe for the number three pick. caron butler + number 5 and you wouldn't do it? it's not just caron butler, remember, it's also the number 5 (who might just turn out to be chris bosh or t.j. ford or anyone else). 

the bucks proposal was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, obviously, but you wouldn't do that one, either? payton and cassell? i think the "that makes us the bucks" comment was very telling. first, it doesn't make you the bucks. it gives "you" their two best players to throw into a developing nucleus. but more importantly, it shows that you apparently don't want anything. i think it's reflective of nuggetsfanitis or clippersfanitis, for example, to feel that way. the nuggets now FINALLY have something to hold onto- a "sure thing" they can take to the bank, someone who is not just a draft pick, but a potential star. given the last 4 or 5 or 15 years for the franchise, you won't see ANY fan take ANY kind of chance- it doesn't matter whether it's a player who they ABSOLUTELY KNOW will be more valuable than carmelo (i.e. t-mac, kobe, shaq, etc). you could even pose that guarantee and some fans still wouldn't make the deal.

in other words, it's been so long since they've had an asset of any kind that this is the sort of behavior that results. i think i'd be exhibiting the same behavior if i was a nuggets fan, come to think of it. i just think it's worth noting. i find it interesting.

i don't think many of the proposals (to this point) were very realistic. i am probably one of the most enthusiastic fans for carmelo anthony's pro career but i still don't think it's realistic to expect denver to fetch that much- let alone even more. 

he's only one player. he could (probably will) be special, but he's still a risk- i suppose it's true that he hasn't yet played an nba game! when you have players who are proven performers in the league (and are on the road for further improvement), i think the deals have to be at least considered. 

in my opinion, if i was denver (and it was the best offer on the table) i would move carmelo for caron and number 5 in a heartbeat (if i'm looking at someone specific to take with number 5, that is). 

and if i'm kiki vandeweghe, i've gotta be counting my blessings, especially if i didn't like carmelo anthony in the first place. someone from the league is absolutely BOUND to overpay for him (maybe drastically), especially those who value him the way nugzfan seems to. imagine that: you move down one or two spots in the draft and you get a bona fide starter (in all likelihood, a young talent... or two) to pluck in the lineup on TOP of the draft pick. then you have cap space to kill this summer. 

utopia.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> i usually don't respond to particular posters but nugzfan, you must really have the hots for carmelo anthony. i'm getting the feeling you wouldn't even take kobe for the number three pick. caron butler + number 5 and you wouldn't do it? it's not just caron butler, remember, it's also the number 5 (who might just turn out to be chris bosh or t.j. ford or anyone else).


yes...why? because the nuggets need the best player possible. we need stars. melo is it. no one at 5 is it. butler isnt it. we need the best talent available. thats why.



> the bucks proposal was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, obviously, but you wouldn't do that one, either? payton and cassell? i think the "that makes us the bucks" comment was very telling. first, it doesn't make you the bucks. it gives "you" their two best players to throw into a developing nucleus. but more importantly, it shows that you apparently don't want anything. i think it's reflective of nuggetsfanitis or clippersfanitis, for example, to feel that way. the nuggets now FINALLY have something to hold onto- a "sure thing" they can take to the bank, someone who is not just a draft pick, but a potential star. given the last 4 or 5 or 15 years for the franchise, you won't see ANY fan take ANY kind of chance- it doesn't matter whether it's a player who they ABSOLUTELY KNOW will be more valuable than carmelo (i.e. t-mac, kobe, shaq, etc). you could even pose that guarantee and some fans still wouldn't make the deal.


why the hell would we waste our cap space and pick on two old PGs who wont like denver and wont make us very good? yeah, great plan!



> in other words, it's been so long since they've had an asset of any kind that this is the sort of behavior that results. i think i'd be exhibiting the same behavior if i was a nuggets fan, come to think of it. i just think it's worth noting. i find it interesting.


i am very interesting.



> he's only one player. he could (probably will) be special, but he's still a risk- i suppose it's true that he hasn't yet played an nba game! when you have players who are proven performers in the league (and are on the road for further improvement), i think the deals have to be at least considered.


as is bosh and ford and butler and anyone else you can name drafted in the last 2 years. take melo, who is also a big name which the team needs, and see where it takes us. what the hell is bosh going to do? nothing for us.



> in my opinion, if i was denver (and it was the best offer on the table) i would move carmelo for caron and number 5 in a heartbeat (if i'm looking at someone specific to take with number 5, that is).


are you denver?

i hope not.



> and if i'm kiki vandeweghe, i've gotta be counting my blessings, especially if i didn't like carmelo anthony in the first place. someone from the league is absolutely BOUND to overpay for him (maybe drastically), especially those who value him the way nugzfan seems to. imagine that: you move down one or two spots in the draft and you get a bona fide starter (in all likelihood, a young talent... or two) to pluck in the lineup on TOP of the draft pick. then you have cap space to kill this summer.
> 
> utopia.


are you kiki?

i hope not.

you seem to be the type of guy who wants 5 Ok players instead of 2 great ones. bad idea.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

That Grizzlies trade sucks. They give up their already semi-developed franchise player, and if this goes through then they will have Mike Miller, Mello, and Shane Battier all jammed at the small forward position. Not to mention that they waste their pick. I see no logic behind this one. It sucks and Jerry West is not stupid enough to do it. Too big of a risk. Can he do what Pau Gasol has done? Is he worth having Shane Battier playing out of position and squashing the not to long ago ROY, Mike Miller's postential by benching him. Would West have really traded Gooden for a backup? I think not. This will never work. Gasol is the truth.

And no offense Nugzfan, but you overrate Carmelo Anthony too much and the only reason just one poster has gone off at you so far is because half of the people in this thread are Nuggets or Syracuse fans. Anthony for Jay Williams I could fathom, but not Anthony for Gasol and a lottery pick.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> That Grizzlies trade sucks. They give up their already semi-developed franchise player, and if this goes through then they will have Mike Miller, Mello, and Shane Battier all jammed at the small forward position. Not to mention that they waste their pick. I see no logic behind this one. It sucks and Jerry West is not stupid enough to do it. Too big of a risk. Can he do what Pau Gasol has done? Is he worth having Shane Battier playing out of position and squashing the not to long ago ROY, Mike Miller's postential by benching him. Would West have really traded Gooden for a backup? I think not. This will never work. Gasol is the truth.
> 
> And no offense Nugzfan, but you overrate Carmelo Anthony too much and the only reason just one poster has gone off at you so far is because half of the people in this thread are Nuggets or Syracuse fans. Anthony for Jay Williams I could fathom, but not Anthony for Gasol and a lottery pick.


because i dont want mediocre middle lotto picks and average players for a potential star? uh, no. the deals suck. im just the only one who has no problem saying so.

melo for jwill is just garbage. 100% pure unadulterated grade A homogenized USDA prime GARBAGE!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> because i dont want mediocre middle lotto picks and average players for a potential star? uh, no. the deals suck. im just the only one who has no problem saying so.
> ...


I agree that he is garbage, but whether you Nuggets fans like or not, that trade is the most likely to happen of all the ones mentioned. Carmelo is unproven on the NBA level and he may take time to develope. You call him a potential star and that is exactly what he is, potential. Kwame Brown is also a potential star, but you don't hear rumors about him being traded for Cassel, Payton, and a pick. And when you said that it would make your hometown team too much like the Bucks, well I thought that was damn ignorant. Your Nuggets team is the worst team in the league and if I were you I would be praying my *** off that I was the Bucks.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I agree that he is garbage, but whether you Nuggets fans like or not, that trade is the most likely to happen of all the ones mentioned.


sure...it has a 0.001% chance. the others have 0.0001%. thus meaningless. your logic is flawed.



> Carmelo is unproven on the NBA level and he may take time to develope.


and jwill is proven? um, no.



> You call him a potential star and that is exactly what he is.


yes, thats why i called him that.



> Kwame Brown is also a potential star, but you don't hear rumors about him being traded for Cassel, Payton, and a pick.


because hes been in the nba 2 years and has sucked. his value has dropped ALOT. please pay attention.



> And when you said that it would make your hometown team too much like the Bucks, well I thought that was damn ignorant. Your Nuggets team is the worst in the league and if I were you I would be praying my *** off that I was the Bucks.


wrong. i dont want my team to be some average mediocre team with a bad future. we had that and it sucks. so if you want a 40 win team at best, go ahead and enjoy! maybe the grizz will get there soon...i dunno. but i like kikis plan and vision. i would never ever trade our roster for milwaukees. 

im glad you are not the GM of denver. you would make trades like nene for mcdyess and howard for van exel and raef just to 'win now'. not good.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I am losing respect for you as a quality poster. Stop being so biased towards the Nuggets. How is my logic flawed? The Nuggets would be lucky to be a marginal team with no future. They are the WORST TEAM with a very fuzzy and unclear future. Gasol was an instant superstar and Rookie of the Year, but he only moved the Grizzlies up one place in the standings. What makes the Nuggets and Carmelo any different? They have less talent than the Grizzlies without Gasol and they have worse managment and coaching. How are they going to be anything better than the Bucks or the Grizzlies?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I am losing respect for you as a quality poster.


i had some left?



> Stop being so biased towards the Nuggets.


stop being so not smart.



> How is my logic flawed?


the idea that the chicago trade is most likely among all the trade ideas, doesnt make it likely. just makes it not suck as much as the rest. 



> The Nuggets would be lucky to be a marginal team with no future.


OR we could be what we are now...a bad team with a great future. i like that. 



> They are the WORST TEAM with a very fuzzy and unclear future.


ahem...TIED for worst. and our future is awesome and great and the best.



> Gasol was an instant superstar and Rookie of the Year, but he only moved the Grizzlies up one place in the standings.


your definition of superstar is not a good definition.



> What makes the Nuggets and Carmelo any different? They have less talent than the Grizzlies without Gasol and they have worse managment and coaching.


because they will have better talent soon and already have better coaching and management. thats great.



> How are they going to be anything better than the Bucks or the Grizzlies?


because we will win more games soon. it will also be great. and sweet. sah-weet.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

btw; i totally wanted to give you a poster rating of 5. but i think you turned it off.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Did you say that the Grizzlie's Management (Jerry West, Hubbie Brown, and Dick Versace) is worse than the Nuggets' (Kiki and Kiki's imaginary friend)?

And did you say that their talent is better? 

btw, I didn't turn it off. I am viewing the site in the red color.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nugz,

I know you are a passionate Nugz and Nuggets fan and I can appreciate being passionate about one's team. 

I thought I would throw out a few thoughts and get the Nugz response:


1) Last year most people were screaming as loudly about Jay Williams as you are about Melo. I'm a Bulls fan, and I was screaming for a trade............(Odom and Clipps pick). I may have been wrong also (though I was screaming to grab Butler with the Clipps pick). It didn't happen and we ended up with a quality player who may someday reach his "potential". One of the big problems Williams had was battling for playing time. He was given the starting spot, but couldn't hold on to it. A flash of Brilliance (NJ game against Kidd)......then subpar performance till the end of the season. - My point is that when you're team is A) far from a good team, you need more than one star player. B) "potential" is all anybody coming to the NBA has prior to playing and to guarantee stardom is buying into only hype. Melo dominated in much the same way other players before him dominated........doesn't guarantee a thing. So as the GM of the NUGZ wouldn't you atleast consider listening to offers? What kind of a realistic offer would you be looking for?

2) You mentioned you are a "bad team with a great future"......So are the Clippers, The Bulls, The Suns, the Magic.............etc....
I for one (being a Bulls fan and living in So. Cal. and watching the Clippers often) and not happy at all being a bad team with a great future. I'm tired of potential, I want to see results. 

3) I agree with you about getting stuck in mediocrity, as opposed to risking greatness. Still, a team that is developing can try to develop too many players at once and end up destroying a players confidence or lengthening his development time. Do you think the Nuggets are close to ahving that problem?



I don't watch the Nuggets often (though I have League Pass), so I am truly trying to get an understanding of the Nuggets.


Keep the passion..............

As a Bulls fan I have passion too - That's why I'd be pissed if we traded Williams and #7 for Anthony. I'll take Pietrus and call it a day. I just wish we could give Houston the 2 2nd rdrs we owe them for (ugggh) Bryce Drew.


PS - What would it take to get Rodney White from you if you take Anthony (Which I do think you will if no trade).


----------



## spitznerk (May 15, 2003)

It doesn't at all surprise me to see the extreme variations in value in all the trades that are mentioned for Melo. It has always been hard to gauge the trade value of a lottery pick and obviously the quality of the draft plays a big roll. With that said, I agree with the ESPN Insider article in that Denver-Melo is probably not a good match for either. 

I truly see the Bulls making a hard push here; they have no need for a PG, PF, or C. The Bulls are sitting on 2 potential star pointmen in Crawford and Jwill. I don't know who CHI would take at #7 that would be of an immediate benefit for them, so it makes sense for them to push for Melo.

The other one that makes sense to me is Orlando, who so desperately needs another scorer. However, I can't think of anything they could offer Denver that would make sense. What do you guys think ORL could offer? Picks?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

What's the reasoning behind the opinion that Anthony and the Nuggets aren't a good match for each other? The minute Anthony puts on a Nuggets jersey, he becomes their starting small forward and perhaps leading scorer as well (Arenas is the only likely free agent prospect who might challenge the latter status). I'm not sold on anyone else Denver could trot out at that position. 

On top of that, I don't love any of the trade possibilities suggested in this thread. The most appealing ones (e.g., involving Gasol and Butler) are highly unlikely to receive any serious consideration from the other teams. I might look hard at Jay Williams/#7 if I were sold on Williams' ability to elevate his game, but I'm not yet, and I wouldn't want to scare off Gilbert Arenas. 

Take Anthony, give him the ball, and hope for the best.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great Thread - some truly passionate people about their teams and what type of deals they can do.

I think the Nuggets should trade the #3 for Jay-Will, Fizer and the 7th pick and a future No. 1. That would be a steal for the Nuggets. I mean a steal. \

I really think before the injury to Fizer that he was poised to have a breakout season if he could become a starter. With the nuggets he would be. He is progressing very nicely from a physical stand-point and he should ready to go next year. 

This is what the Nuggets would like:

PG - Jay Williams
SG - Dywane Wade (would be the defender they need and can score)
SF- Rodney White (he is getting better)
PF- Marcus Fizer
C- Nene Hilario (he can play center or PF)

Bench
Harrington, Yarborough, Skita, Francisco Elson (fmr. Cal big man who has been killing in Europe), Savocic, Chris Anderson, Ryan Bowen. 

This team if they could get Eddie Jordan to coach would be able to implement the running game they want. And by year two they would be ready to do some winning on a consistent basis.

I hear all this bashing of Williams also, this kid is gonna be special and I really think like (Bill Simmons, Page 2) the Sports guys said, I think trading him the Bulls will end up regretting it, even though they have another good pg guard in Crawford. I think he will be really good next year. 

Also this doesn't take into account the type of Cap room they will have plus a high-mid lottery draft pick for next year. 

2004 looks to be very deep next year in the top 13 selections. And if Williams doesn't work out, they can draft Ray Felton who will terrorize the NBA when he gets here. 

Please don't bash me I am just playing devils advocate, because I want to see Denver run again, I like when they are good.:yes: :yes:


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

First of all, this is CHAD FORD, people. His "draft insiders" are the people on this board and nbadraft.net's articles. People who actually give credence to any trade proposal this guy comes up with need to check this guy's history.

He actually wrote that the Grizzlies would give up Gasol AND a lotto pick for Carmelo Anthony. Need I say more?

Carmelo Anthony at the very best is a Jamal Mashburn/Glenn Robinson kind of player. A guy who can score but will never carry a team to a championship.

Gasol is in the western conference, in his second year at the most stacked position in the conference, and is already putting up nearly 20/10 a game. Melo won't ever in his career put up 20 and 10. He has nowhere near Gasol's potential.

I can't even laugh at the thought of West giving up Gasol and a pick for Carmelo. That is just the dumbest thing I've ever read from Chad Ford, and that's saying a lot.

And Caron Butler AND the 5th pick for Carmelo? haha, is carmelo even gonna be significantly better than butler in the L?

I didn't even see that Kwame/10th pick trade until now. Kwame was in trade rumors involving Odom and Brand, now he's only worth an unproven rookie?

Sorry chad, but I - and hopefully nobody else - don't believe your "sources".


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

guys, read kikis comments on trading melo. good stuff. :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Did you say that the Grizzlie's Management (Jerry West, Hubbie Brown, and Dick Versace) is worse than the Nuggets' (Kiki and Kiki's imaginary friend)?


:yes:



> And did you say that their talent is better?


will be. not now.



> btw, I didn't turn it off. I am viewing the site in the red color.


what does that mean?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 1) Last year most people were screaming as loudly about Jay Williams as you are about Melo. I'm a Bulls fan, and I was screaming for a trade............(Odom and Clipps pick). I may have been wrong also (though I was screaming to grab Butler with the Clipps pick). It didn't happen and we ended up with a quality player who may someday reach his "potential". One of the big problems Williams had was battling for playing time. He was given the starting spot, but couldn't hold on to it. A flash of Brilliance (NJ game against Kidd)......then subpar performance till the end of the season. - My point is that when you're team is A) far from a good team, you need more than one star player. B) "potential" is all anybody coming to the NBA has prior to playing and to guarantee stardom is buying into only hype. Melo dominated in much the same way other players before him dominated........doesn't guarantee a thing. So as the GM of the NUGZ wouldn't you atleast consider listening to offers? What kind of a realistic offer would you be looking for?


of course they will listen to offers. just gotta be good ones to consider.




> 2) You mentioned you are a "bad team with a great future"......So are the Clippers, The Bulls, The Suns, the Magic.............etc....
> I for one (being a Bulls fan and living in So. Cal. and watching the Clippers often) and not happy at all being a bad team with a great future. I'm tired of potential, I want to see results.


those teams arent bad. 



> 3) I agree with you about getting stuck in mediocrity, as opposed to risking greatness. Still, a team that is developing can try to develop too many players at once and end up destroying a players confidence or lengthening his development time. Do you think the Nuggets are close to ahving that problem?


haha no.



> I don't watch the Nuggets often (though I have League Pass), so I am truly trying to get an understanding of the Nuggets.


all you need to know: we rule. 



> Keep the passion..............
> 
> As a Bulls fan I have passion too - That's why I'd be pissed if we traded Williams and #7 for Anthony. I'll take Pietrus and call it a day. I just wish we could give Houston the 2 2nd rdrs we owe them for (ugggh) Bryce Drew.
> 
> ...


a big man would be nice.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

btw; i also live in socal and watched alot of clips games too. potential future nuggets i hope.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> What's the reasoning behind the opinion that Anthony and the Nuggets aren't a good match for each other? The minute Anthony puts on a Nuggets jersey, he becomes their starting small forward and perhaps leading scorer as well (Arenas is the only likely free agent prospect who might challenge the latter status). I'm not sold on anyone else Denver could trot out at that position.


:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Great Thread - some truly passionate people about their teams and what type of deals they can do.
> 
> I think the Nuggets should trade the #3 for Jay-Will, Fizer and the 7th pick and a future No. 1. That would be a steal for the Nuggets. I mean a steal. \


:no:



> I really think before the injury to Fizer that he was poised to have a breakout season if he could become a starter. With the nuggets he would be. He is progressing very nicely from a physical stand-point and he should ready to go next year.


we have a kid named nene. dont need fizer.



> This is what the Nuggets would like:
> 
> PG - Jay Williams
> SG - Dywane Wade (would be the defender they need and can score)
> ...


oh thats MUCH better than say arenas, white, melo, nene, camby. lol.


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

*realistic view NOT from a HOMER or a nugzfan*

my god man you must be the biggest i mean BIGGEST homer I have ever seen... The worst team in the league needs to add players not just one player, a one player system isnt going to carry a team esp in the west, well unless your talking about duncan. Look at the magic, we have tracy mcgrady who is top 5 talent in the league and he cant get out of the 1st round. On the magic its tracy and scrubs, do you want denver to be like orlando is now? One superstar who does it all, oh wait denver would be lucky to be like orlando now. Everyone knows tracy is a top 5 talent, do you really think melo will be better then tracy? i think not. 
As a young team I think denver would be smart to add alot of depth to their team, getting gasol would be a god send for them. If i were kiki I would hope jerry west is stupid enough to trade Gasol and their pick for melo, I would then draft that brazilian point so you can pair him up with nene, that would make a sick duo in the future. The only reason reason I would draft him is because you dont want to put everything into one basket hoping Arenas comes to denver, make sure you have a good backup plan.

5)nene
4)gasol
3)skit or white
2) I dont know about this, mostly I would try to sign a legit starter in FA
1) barbosa

Thats a young team poised to win in the future... looks brighter then my magic squad


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I really have to assume that Denver keeps Carmelo, not because they wouldn't be quite happy to consider offers for him but because I really doubt anything will come along that makes it worth unloading him.

And I assume the Nuggets will energetically pursue two free agents, and that one of them will be Arenas.

So, the question is who the other one will be. 

Penciling Carmelo in at the 3, I think Maggette is no longer as high a priority as bolstering the frontcourt somehow. Denver would probably rather trot out a platoon of White/Yarbrough at the 2 and introduce Brad Miller (if San Antonio moves in a different direction) or (gasp!) Olowokandi at the 5, than spend their money on Corey and rely on Camby's creaky knees or (keeping Nene at 5) Tksitishvili's development. 

Thoughts? I'm also assuming Jermaine O'Neal will end up in SA or back in Indy, and that Elton Brand will stick with money and familiarity in LA rather than seriously consider a rebuilding Denver. Anyone think I'm wrong?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

zeortre,

C'mon, man, chill out a tiny bit. Anyway, as you say, why in all God's creation would Memphis pull the trigger on a deal like that. Makes zero sense for them.


----------



## QBF (Jul 22, 2002)

Kiki and the Nuggets were dissapointed in winding up with the #3 slot. Even though the typical fan thinks of this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Carmelo, most scouts and GMs, including Denver's, look at this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Darko. This was a huge blow to the Nuggets rebuilding program, as they really needed to get a future superstar, not another good player. 

Carmelo is a good offensive player who will be able to score points and grab rebounds, but he will never be the focal point of a championship team. He will, at best, develop into an Antoine Walker/Jamal Mashburn type, an above average starter who may make an all-star team at a weak position in a weak conference.

Duplication is a big problem, and the Nuggets situation is looking increasingly like Chicago's in 2000. Chicago, who already had Elton Brand, would up with the 4th pick and Marcus Fizer, who played the same position as Brand. Fizer was a dominating college player with some Charles Barkley traits, but his pick was a huge disaster for Chicago, who finished the offseason signing mid-level talents (Ron Mercer, Brad Miller) as free agents.

Denver, by drafting Anthony, will have Rodney White, Nickoloz Tskitishvilli, and Carmelo Anthony at small forward. Three top ten picks on 3's that will never be superstars is not going to cut it. Assuming they sign Arenas and Maggette or Olowokandi - since Arenas and Maggette or Olowokandi won't be able to get as much money elsewhere - will leave them with Hilario, Camby and possibly Olowokandi on the inside, along with Anthony, Arenas, White, Tskitishvilli, and possibly Maggette on the outside. This is a very bad roster that will not only win very few games next year, but will have a very low ceiling long-term as well. It is a team that lacks a superstar focal point, a superstar facilitator, or talented glue players. Pasting together good scorers with average floor games at five different positions is a recipe for failure. Denver's last rebuilding project may have netted a better core with McDyess and Van Exel.

This is why the Nuggets are trying to trade out of the #3 spot and Anthony. While Toronto and Miami have very little to offer, and what the Clippers have to offer is not under contract, Chicago has the high pick and young talent under contract to make a trade. Kiki, like most GMs, was very high on Williams last year, and he is exactly the kind of young floor leader the Nuggets need. Were Williams coming out in the draft this year, the Nuggets would take him over Carmelo NO QUESTIONS ASKED. The fact that Chicago has the #7 spot, which offers Kiki the chance to draft another foreign player like Pietrus, Diaw or Lampe, also plays in Chicago's favor, depending on how much they like Anthony. My feeling is that Anthony is not the kind of SF Chicago needs, especially with Jalen Rose on the team, so I don't expect Chicago to part with Williams and the #7. Williams by himself, though, is another matter.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>QBF</b>!
> Kiki and the Nuggets were dissapointed in winding up with the #3 slot. Even though the typical fan thinks of this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Carmelo, most scouts and GMs, including Denver's, look at this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Darko. This was a huge blow to the Nuggets rebuilding program, as they really needed to get a future superstar, not another good player.
> 
> Carmelo is a good offensive player who will be able to score points and grab rebounds, but he will never be the focal point of a championship team. He will, at best, develop into an Antoine Walker/Jamal Mashburn type, an above average starter who may make an all-star team at a weak position in a weak conference.
> ...


I dont care about your feelings. Nobody knows how good Carmelo will be. I think that Denver should, at least, wait one year to think about making any trade.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

QBF, that's a very thoughtful post, dude. I agree with your assessment of the Nuggets perspective--I think they were seeing a big drop-off between the second and third pick, based on their needs and desires. 

I differ with you slightly on a couple of points, though.

First, I think Denver is a more attractive landing spot then Chicago was a few years ago. They haven't ticked the league off (as Krause did), and (so far, at least!) they haven't done anything to insult key free agent candidates. Also, there is plenty of room for a player or two (like Arenas) to come in and be The Man with very little pressure. No one is expecting a quick return to any glory days--fans will be extremely happy with 10-15 more wins. In Chicago, however, any marquee free agent was going to feel the weight of fans' ire over the handling of Jackson/Jordan, and would constantly hear about the recent championship era. Too much to live up to. Lots of love waiting in Denver.

Second, I think (hope!?) you're underestimating the potential of Denver's likely roster. I don't think it will amount to a Good Team in any hurry, but there is a reasonable chance that a core of, say, Arenas, Nene and Anthony could develop into an exciting combination that other players will want to be a part of. Three years from now, I could see them being the feisty underdogs sneaking into the first round of the playoffs. And given the last ten years of Nuggets ball, that would be a big step forward.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QBF</b>!
> Kiki and the Nuggets were dissapointed in winding up with the #3 slot. Even though the typical fan thinks of this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Carmelo, most scouts and GMs, including Denver's, look at this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Darko. This was a huge blow to the Nuggets rebuilding program, as they really needed to get a future superstar, not another good player.
> 
> Carmelo is a good offensive player who will be able to score points and grab rebounds, but he will never be the focal point of a championship team. He will, at best, develop into an Antoine Walker/Jamal Mashburn type, an above average starter who may make an all-star team at a weak position in a weak conference.
> ...


Great post.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: realistic view NOT from a HOMER or a nugzfan*



> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> my god man you must be the biggest i mean BIGGEST homer I have ever seen...


doubt it.



> The worst team in the league needs to add players not just one player, a one player system isnt going to carry a team esp in the west, well unless your talking about duncan.


right.



> Look at the magic, we have tracy mcgrady who is top 5 talent in the league and he cant get out of the 1st round. On the magic its tracy and scrubs, do you want denver to be like orlando is now?


no.



> One superstar who does it all, oh wait denver would be lucky to be like orlando now. Everyone knows tracy is a top 5 talent, do you really think melo will be better then tracy? i think not.


no.



> As a young team I think denver would be smart to add alot of depth to their team, getting gasol would be a god send for them. If i were kiki I would hope jerry west is stupid enough to trade Gasol and their pick for melo, I would then draft that brazilian point so you can pair him up with nene, that would make a sick duo in the future. The only reason reason I would draft him is because you dont want to put everything into one basket hoping Arenas comes to denver, make sure you have a good backup plan.


rather have arenas and melo.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I really have to assume that Denver keeps Carmelo, not because they wouldn't be quite happy to consider offers for him but because I really doubt anything will come along that makes it worth unloading him.
> 
> And I assume the Nuggets will energetically pursue two free agents, and that one of them will be Arenas.
> ...


i think if we max brand and sterling doenst match, elton would be very happy to play in denver.

arenas
white
melo
brand
nene


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QBF</b>!
> Kiki and the Nuggets were dissapointed in winding up with the #3 slot. Even though the typical fan thinks of this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Carmelo, most scouts and GMs, including Denver's, look at this draft as a two man draft between Lebron and Darko. This was a huge blow to the Nuggets rebuilding program, as they really needed to get a future superstar, not another good player.


melo is better than anyone at 4.



> Carmelo is a good offensive player who will be able to score points and grab rebounds, but he will never be the focal point of a championship team. He will, at best, develop into an Antoine Walker/Jamal Mashburn type, an above average starter who may make an all-star team at a weak position in a weak conference.


which is good for denver...those guys are pretty good talents.



> Duplication is a big problem, and the Nuggets situation is looking increasingly like Chicago's in 2000. Chicago, who already had Elton Brand, would up with the 4th pick and Marcus Fizer, who played the same position as Brand. Fizer was a dominating college player with some Charles Barkley traits, but his pick was a huge disaster for Chicago, who finished the offseason signing mid-level talents (Ron Mercer, Brad Miller) as free agents.
> 
> Denver, by drafting Anthony, will have Rodney White, Nickoloz Tskitishvilli, and Carmelo Anthony at small forward. Three top ten picks on 3's that will never be superstars is not going to cut it.


they might be. 



> Assuming they sign Arenas and Maggette or Olowokandi - since Arenas and Maggette or Olowokandi won't be able to get as much money elsewhere - will leave them with Hilario, Camby and possibly Olowokandi on the inside, along with Anthony, Arenas, White, Tskitishvilli, and possibly Maggette on the outside. This is a very bad roster that will not only win very few games next year, but will have a very low ceiling long-term as well. It is a team that lacks a superstar focal point, a superstar facilitator, or talented glue players.


disagree. 



> This is why the Nuggets are trying to trade out of the #3 spot and Anthony.


wrong.



> While Toronto and Miami have very little to offer, and what the Clippers have to offer is not under contract, Chicago has the high pick and young talent under contract to make a trade. Kiki, like most GMs, was very high on Williams last year, and he is exactly the kind of young floor leader the Nuggets need.


how does this help us compared to what you said above? it doenst.



> Were Williams coming out in the draft this year, the Nuggets would take him over Carmelo NO QUESTIONS ASKED.


yeah but jwill proved last year hes not worth his hype. melo might be.



> The fact that Chicago has the #7 spot, which offers Kiki the chance to draft another foreign player like Pietrus, Diaw or Lampe, also plays in Chicago's favor, depending on how much they like Anthony. My feeling is that Anthony is not the kind of SF Chicago needs, especially with Jalen Rose on the team, so I don't expect Chicago to part with Williams and the #7. Williams by himself, though, is another matter.


good post but it still doesnt give the nuggets reason to do that deal. 

jwill
pietrus (7)
white
nene
kandi (FA)

oh i see...this lineup is great! this is a lineup that can win! 

please... :no:

basically what you did were list all the reasons why the first lineup might not win and all reasons why the 2nd could win. you ignored alot. "It is a team that lacks a superstar focal point, a superstar facilitator, or talented glue players." - neither does the team if we made the chicago deal.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> QBF, that's a very thoughtful post, dude. I agree with your assessment of the Nuggets perspective--I think they were seeing a big drop-off between the second and third pick, based on their needs and desires.
> 
> I differ with you slightly on a couple of points, though.
> ...


dont forget the lux tax. 



> Second, I think (hope!?) you're underestimating the potential of Denver's likely roster. I don't think it will amount to a Good Team in any hurry, but there is a reasonable chance that a core of, say, Arenas, Nene and Anthony could develop into an exciting combination that other players will want to be a part of. Three years from now, I could see them being the feisty underdogs sneaking into the first round of the playoffs. And given the last ten years of Nuggets ball, that would be a big step forward.


nice.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Surely Sterling will max Brand out...? Brand is really the one player the Clippers simply have to retain in order to have any real hope of being competitive in the near future, and in order to hold onto any shred of credibility as a franchise. 

They are expected to let Olowokandi go and perhaps draft Kaman. They probably will let Miller go and try a platoon of Jaric and Dooling at the point. They could defy expectations and part with Odom, holding onto Maggette. Brand is their least replaceable and most reliable part. 

Having said that, if they do decide not to compete for his services at top dollar he'd give Denver a big boost. I wonder how he and Nene would co-exist, though. Would they get in each other's way on the low block? I've seen that happen among the best players on supposedly strong teams (Kevin Willis and Dominique Wilkens on the Hawks come to mind), and the result is often that the entire team doesn't live up to its potential. One reason Duncan and Robinson play so well together is Robinson's offensive versatility: he at least WAS incredibly mobile, at times abandoning the low post. Olajuwon and Sampson had a similar partnership. I imagine that's why Kiki was reportedly drooling over Darko, so he and Nene could have a sort of yin/yang relationship offensively. But I don't see either Brand or Nene productively spending 50% of their time drifting out to the perimeter to open things up inside for the other. 

Still, figuring out how to play Brand and Nene together would be a nice problem to have to solve.:yes:


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

The Denver Nuggets do not want Jay William if they can get Gilbert Arenas right?
(I am talking to you NugzFan)


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

i think the bulls deal is garbage. the heat deal (caron + 5) is perfect for the nugz and the mem deal is OK. if denver did the heat deal

arenas
white
butler
skita
nene

+bosh or ford


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

after they traded for the 5 they could trade the 5 for seatles 12 and 14 and pick the french 2-guard and baby shaq. ill team!

arenas- harrington
white- peitres
butler
skita- baby shaq
nene


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> The Denver Nuggets do not want Jay William if they can get Gilbert Arenas right?
> (I am talking to you NugzFan)


sure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think we are overrating how many victories Arenas and Melo will give. QBF had a very good idea about this team. I think some of you think JWill is a failure which is just ludicrious, point guards take longer. I am going on record as saying if the Bulls trade him to a team that needs a pg, he will go on to avg. 18 and 8 and the Bulls will be called stupid for trading away a superstar pt. guard, and I still think Crawford will be more than adequate for them.

Nugzfan you are a homer, but it is really bizarre


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I think we are overrating how many victories Arenas and Melo will give. QBF had a very good idea about this team. I think some of you think JWill is a failure which is just ludicrious, point guards take longer. I am going on record as saying if the Bulls trade him to a team that needs a pg, he will go on to avg. 18 and 8 and the Bulls will be called stupid for trading away a superstar pt. guard, and I still think Crawford will be more than adequate for them.
> 
> Nugzfan you are a homer, but it is really bizarre


nope. melo over jwill. i can easily make that claim and not be a homer. well within the not-a-homer boundaries. 

i HATE homers. i dont hate me.


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

well the big problem with most homers is that they are in denial, is that you nugzfan? i think it is....


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Easy guys, or you'll get this thread yanked by a moderator. 

I'd be happy to see Jay Williams and any number of players that might be available at the #7 pick in Nuggets jerseys. But I think it just wouldn't happen. 

First, I don't really see Chicago bringing in a wing player like Anthony without being able to move Jalen Rose. I suspect that if the Bulls decide Crawford and Williams can't coexist in the backcourt and Williams is the one to move, they'll make sure they get a shooting guard who's a strong defender in return. (Rose is a bigger liability defensively at SG than at SF.) 

Second, I suspect Kiki would rather have a clear shot at Arenas and keep Carmelo than pick up Jay Williams, hope he develops, and wonder what to do with all that salary cap space. Spending dough on Arenas makes a ton of sense since he's an emerging star at a position where Denver desperately needs help, and common wisdom is that they can get him. Denver also desperately needs a strong scorer at either SF or SG, and there isn't one either available to them through free agency or the draft that projects as well for them as Anthony does. 

So I really expect to see Denver listen to a few trade offers for Anthony and then conclude they're better off keeping him. They'll make a big play for Arenas (with Andre Miller being a second choice), and try for Brand or Brad Miller (if San Antonio goes in a different direction). (I'm not excited about Denver throwing big money at either Olowokandi or Maggette.)


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I have been hearing that chiago does not want to part with craw at any cost and denver wants him because he could play with areans if they get him unlike j-will


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Now that's interesting... a core of Crawford, Arenas, and Nene, and someone along the lines of Lampe, Pietrus, Schortsianitis or even possibly Kaman with the 7th pick. And they'd still be in a position to bid on another expensive free agent. 

But again, would the Bulls really do this? I doubt it. And anyway, I'm not shy about keeping Anthony for Denver. I'm in the camp that compares Anthony more to Paul Pierce than Glenn Robinson. Would Big Dog have put that Syracuse team on his back and carried them through a national championship? Not sure. But Pierce would've.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

Ya both Areans and Craw can sort play Sg and PG!


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

Melo could develop into a player better than Walker for sure. However, I don't think the Nuggets care about winning the NCAA title which has become Melo's claim to fame. Even when asked why he is number 1 in the draft, Melo always answers that he is the best because he won the title. He never has any back-ups based on his skills being special. The scouts in the NBA (who are very accurate unlike NFL scouting) are not convinced by this because his team as a whole really played well. In the NBA, he will have to survive and build his game from his talent, which did not come from his college success. Melo might take some time to build up an NBA body and game. I would not trade him unless a team got a player that completed their team from a good playoff run.


----------



## QBF (Jul 22, 2002)

If Denver wants to become a legitimate contender, they are going to need to find their superstar focal point and superstar floor leader. They can turn their #3 into one of those. There are two guys available who meet those needs - Kwame Brown and Jay Williams. 

Kwame can become a superstar focal point at power forward for this team, and, as an added benefit, he can do it from the interior of the other team's defense. He has all of the ability in the world, and he showed flashes this season. Going to an off-the-beaten path NBA team like Denver will do wonders for his psyche following the pressure cooker he was in with Jordan's return and retirement. Pair him with Hilario on the inside, and Denver has two big men whose skills complement each other very well. Camby as the third option at the 4/5 is good, as long as he can stay healthy. His contract also expires in another year or two.

Jay Williams can be the superstar floor leader Denver needs at point guard. He is superquick and supercompetiive, and he just has that "something" scouts look for in a floor leader. It's the intangible quality in Williams, along with the ability, that made scouts fall in love with him the last two drafts. The triangle and the competition with Crawford and Rose really set him back, but put Williams in a less suffocating environment, and he will blossom. Remember the Bulls first game against New Jersey, which showcased the guy's potential against Jason Kidd.

If Denver could swing both of them, they would be in fantastic position for a big jump over the next three seasons, needing only a top flight perimeter defender to round out their starting unit. I doubt they could swing both, but they can definitely get one of them. However, if they could get Williams and Chicago's #7, maybe Washington could be persuaded into trading Brown for the #7 and #30.

The problem with the other two alternatives, namely Olowokandi and Arenas, is that they have a steep price tag to go along with their limited production. Olowokandi had a great half-season for the Clippers in 2001-2002 and looks to have already peaked. Arenas had a great season last year for Golden State, but was still a second-round pick viewed by most scouts as an under-sized 2 guard and was replaced by Earl Boykins in many fourth quarters last season. Denver should be wary of handing out huge long-term deals to these players who have had limited statistical success on bad NBA teams.

Brown and Williams are both under rookie contracts, which are very easy to manage and to trade. Denver will get to observe their development, their demeanor, and their practice habits for 2-3 years before sinking millions into them. They will get no such trial run with Olowokandi and Arenas, who both worry me when I think of them with long-term guaranteed contracts.

Meanwhile, without Anthony, Tskitishvilli and White can develop at the 3 and hopefully give Denver a good return on their previous investments.

A nucleas of Williams, Brown, Hilario, Tskitishvilli, and White, all under rookie contracts, with lots of salary cap room to work with and no unmanageable long-term contracts, should be the way Denver goes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QBF</b>!
> If Denver wants to become a legitimate contender, they are going to need to find their superstar focal point and superstar floor leader. They can turn their #3 into one of those. There are two guys available who meet those needs - Kwame Brown and Jay Williams.
> 
> Kwame can become a superstar focal point at power forward for this team, and, as an added benefit, he can do it from the interior of the other team's defense. He has all of the ability in the world, and he showed flashes this season. Going to an off-the-beaten path NBA team like Denver will do wonders for his psyche following the pressure cooker he was in with Jordan's return and retirement. Pair him with Hilario on the inside, and Denver has two big men whose skills complement each other very well. Camby as the third option at the 4/5 is good, as long as he can stay healthy. His contract also expires in another year or two.
> ...


QBF this is a good post and I think you are right. I think a trade and Jay Will will prosper. And if they could swing Kwame, they might just be alright. Think about it. 

PG - Jay Williams
SG - Yarborough - this is a weakspot, but they could sign a SG.
SF- Rodney White (this guy is poised for a breakout season)
PF- Kwame Brown
C- Nene

Bench
Harrington, Savovic, Skita, Camby, Bowen, Anderson


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> well the big problem with most homers is that they are in denial, is that you nugzfan? i think it is....


i think not! please show me the quote that is homer worthy. ill wait...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QBF</b>!
> If Denver wants to become a legitimate contender, they are going to need to find their superstar focal point and superstar floor leader. They can turn their #3 into one of those. There are two guys available who meet those needs - Kwame Brown and Jay Williams.


lol. brown and williams? superstars? lol.

im so glad you are not kiki.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> QBF this is a good post and I think you are right. I think a trade and Jay Will will prosper. And if they could swing Kwame, they might just be alright. Think about it.
> ...


how the HELL is that better than arenas, white, melo, nene, kandi? 

answer; its not.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Is Nugzfan a bit of a homer? Sure. But every fan is a bit of a homer towards their team......its natural. Its what makes you a fan. The difference between a homer and a good poster is the ability to set aside your homer-ism and come up with a 3rd party POV.....an unbiased POV, if you will.

Nugzfan does that for the most part.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Is Nugzfan a bit of a homer? Sure. But every fan is a bit of a homer towards their team......its natural. Its what makes you a fan. The difference between a homer and a good poster is the ability to set aside your homer-ism and come up with a 3rd party POV.....an unbiased POV, if you will.
> 
> Nugzfan does that for the most part.


plus i rule and im really good looking.


----------



## QBF (Jul 22, 2002)

More on why Denver should not sign Arenas, from today’s Denver Post:

If the Denver Nuggets are intent on signing Golden State Warriors free-agent guard Gilbert Arenas, it might take a large chunk of their free-agent dollars.

Arenas's agent, Dan Fegan, said Thursday that projections he has read about his client signing a contract starting in the $7 million range are off base.

"If you're asking whether a starting number of $7 million is enough to sign Gilbert Arenas, the answer is unequivocally no, it's not," Fegan said. . . .

"Gilbert has the same potential as any of the other top young point guards in the league, like Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis and Baron Davis," Fegan said at his downtown Denver hotel. "I want you to name a point guard at 20 years of age that puts up numbers that were better."

Free agents can begin negotiating with teams July 1 and can sign contracts starting July 16. The Warriors are expected to try to make trades to clear salary-cap space in an attempt to re-sign Arenas. Currently they can offer only a midlevel exception contract expected to start at about $4.7 million per year. The Utah Jazz, Miami Heat and Los Angeles Clippers also are believed to be interested in Arenas. . . .

"Regarding Denver as a possible destination for Gilbert Arenas, I've got a lot of confidence in (general manager) Kiki Vandeweghe's ability to build a team," Fegan said. "Having said that, this team has a big monster to climb before it's considered a premier destination for free agents who could possibly change that perception immediately."


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll honestly be pretty surprised if Gilbert can get much more than $7 mil from any of the teams who are poised to be players on the free agent market. If Utah, Miami or anyone else wants to pay $10 mil for him, they can have him. But if he and his agent really think he's worth that, he'll probably end up back in GS on a one-year contract, and take the chance that he can successfully spend the year increasing perceptions of his worth.

Kwame Brown would be an interesting addition to the Nuggets and might do well beside Nene, but all signs point to the Wizards having no intention of moving Brown. The belief that he is a better player than he showed (had a chance to show) last year is widely held. Jordan is gone, Collins is on the way out...the way is being cleared for Kwame and Washington's other youngsters to really show what they can do next season. And given the rest of Washington's roster, Kwame makes much more sense for them than Anthony. They desperately need to develop a low post force, not add another wing player who needs the ball to be effective.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

denvers backcourt is the worst in the league. and theyre banking on a highly regarded free agent to come to a rebuilding team that is 3-4 years away from even making a splash in the playoffs. 

while anthony is a big time prospect and has shown that he has the heart, mindset and physical ability to carry a team - do you really think with denvers current guard set they have a chance to even contend for a playoff spot anthony or not. jay williams and the #7 pick for the #3 (might as well say anthony) is a steal for denver. jay williams is a big time prospect, people are already giving up on him after his rookie year in a shaky chicago environment. he has all the tools - physically and mentally to become a top ten or > pg. he is alot like anthony, highly regarded college player that carried his team deep into the tourney. only thing is its alot harder to find a solid pg prospect than a solid sf as well know. so williams for anthony would be an even trade, adding in the #7 pick would make it a nobrainer for denver. at #7 they could reach for hayes and solidfy their future backcourt. along with nene, a resigned howard, skita, camby and white that is a young and athletic team. not to mention that they could add another young budding star via free agency.

a future line up of nene, skita, white, hayes and williams wouldnt be too shaby. i understand all home team fans want the perfect team but you have to realize that you arent going to have the ideal team everything doesnt go right.

also kwame and #10 is a steal. a #1 pick from 2 years ago that has as much potential stardom as anyone in this draft as well as the #10 pick? hinrich and brown for anthony seems fine by me. a front court of nene, brown and skita is very scary down the line. add hinrich into the backcourt and a signed maggette.

either way denver has a potentially bright future, they have a competent gm so they should be alright. these next two years will dictate whether or not theyll be contending afew years down the road. heres hoping they make the right decisions..


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>QBF</b>!
> More on why Denver should not sign Arenas, from today’s Denver Post:
> 
> If the Denver Nuggets are intent on signing Golden State Warriors free-agent guard Gilbert Arenas, it might take a large chunk of their free-agent dollars.
> ...


should NOT sign? if anything it means we have a better chance to sign him...he wants to get paid!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bananas</b>!
> 
> while anthony is a big time prospect and has shown that he has the heart, mindset and physical ability to carry a team - do you really think with denvers current guard set they have a chance to even contend for a playoff spot anthony or not. jay williams and the #7 pick for the #3 (might as well say anthony) is a steal for denver.


you misspelled chicago.



> a future line up of nene, skita, white, hayes and williams wouldnt be too shaby.


you misspelled good.



> also kwame and #10 is a steal.


you misspelled crappy deal.


----------

